

The Death of Twitter - lenkendall
http://ce.ntup.org/?u=http://www.obsessedwithconformity.com/2434/the-death-of-twitter/&t=The%20Death%20of%20Twitter&p=Jim%20Mitchem

======
mklappstuhl
Twitter is big and I personally don't have that problem. So I'd guess that
this is more of an issue related to the people you follow instead of Twitter
itself.

Unfortunately Twitter can't know which content you'll like so there is some
work required to build up a feed that continuously delivers this content.

This seems to be one of the major issues when it comes to joining Twitter
nowadays too.

PS: Title feels very "sensational"...

~~~
migrantgeek
>>> PS: Title feels very "sensational"...

They all seem so sensational. The TLDR version of this post is "I don't like
Twitter so much anymore so it's kind of dead to me"

wc has that at 62 chars. Enough for a Tweet :)

------
protomyth
My problem with twitter isn't the content[1], but the tools to let me read
what I want. Since twitter changed its policy on client software, it has
become more and more painful to organize my twitter feed. I am starting to
wonder if I should just spend a weekend an write my own custom client.

1) why follow stuff you don't want?!?

------
chasing
Simple solution: Don't follow accounts that tweet content you don't like.

Twitter's great for following friends or people I respect in that it helps me
feel a bit more connected to them. If you just want a list of most recently
added content to a site like Huffington Post: Maybe consider using an RSS
reader.

------
petercooper
You definitely follow different people from me. What I mostly see are links to
interesting projects and gigantic social issues flamewars triggered by people
overanalyzing each other's casual insights. For the former, it remains more
than worth it.

------
jack-r-abbit
Shouldn't this link straight to the Obsessed With Conformity domain and not
that "iframed" CentUp site?

Also, pretty pointless article. So... don't follow accounts that post stuff
you don't want to see.

------
spudlyo
Sounds like you need to fire the person who curates your Twitter feed.

------
b0sk
Linkbait headline

